# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Caution, Wet Paint

## sho220

These are pics of a painting of my Pastel that I'm working on.  I'm working in oils on 18x24 inch cotton canvas. 

Here's a rough sketch to begin with...



Here's the first layer of background color...



Another layer of background color and laying in the black stripes (black was actually not used. It's a mix of burnt umber, crimson red and blue. Gives more depth than straight black).



This is the first layer of yellows and whites....and worked a little on the reflection....



At this point it's about 10-15% done...I'll post updates as I progress...

----------


## adizziedoll

That's only 10-15% done???? Wow, Im really excited to see the finish product cause it's gonna be beeaaauuuutiful!

----------


## MARCUS ANTONIUS

Absolutely stunning!!  I bet the mixture of colors instead of black is unbelievable in person!  You can see the subtle undertones of color in the pics, so I'm sure the real thing would blow you away!  Keep up the fantastic work!  I only wish I was as talented as you, but alas, I have trouble writing my name legibly!!  =)

----------


## wildlifewarrior

HOLY COW!!!!!!! Thats awsome!!

~mike

----------


## twiztard

That is really impressive, its going to be amazing when It's finished I can't wait to see  :Cool:

----------


## frankykeno

Wow! I'm totally in awe of artistic talent considering I can't draw a stick figure that looks...well....like a stick figure! Please keep us up-to-date on the progression of this work.  Is this your first snake painting?

----------


## Laooda

YEAAAA!!!!    That's gonna be soooo HOT!!!!    Love the background color... and the pattern on the pastel!    :Sunny:

----------


## Freakie_frog

if you ever consider selling something like that let me know I'd love to have on for the office

----------


## tigerlily

> That's only 10-15% done???? Wow, Im really excited to see the finish product cause it's gonna be beeaaauuuutiful!


You said it Allison!  Wow!  :Surprised:   :Clap:   Very nice.

----------


## ZEKESMOM

All I can say is WOW!

----------


## recycling goddess

wow, that is absolutely gorgeous!!!

----------


## ECLARK

A true artist will always work in oils, can not wait to see the finished creation and master piece!  :Smile:

----------


## Sausage

very nice! Can't wait to see the finished product! I love the reflection!!

----------


## recycling goddess

> A true artist will always work in oils, can not wait to see the finished creation and master piece!



well i'm an artist... although i work mostly in glue guns and finger paints   :Pink Elephant:

----------


## chibbi

absolutly stunning.
keep us posted!
 :Smile:

----------


## Ginevive

Nice!! You've inspired me; I think I'll pick up a brush and do something later on.. haven't painted in too long.

----------


## sho220

> Is this your first snake painting?


This is my first herp related painting. I did a pen and ink drawing of my spider a while ago, and thought it would be fun to do one of my snakes in oils...it's definitely been challenging. Much more difficult than I expected. It is coming along though  :Smile:  

Thanks for all the comments and compliments, everyone!

I'll post updates soon...

----------


## piranhaking

Looks like it will be an awesome one when you get done with it.  I actually just picked up some stuff to get started back on a painting of my piranha that i started a long time ago.  I may post some pictures of it too, although im no where near that good.  Be sure to keep up posted on the progress.

----------


## kookaburra

Nice! I can't wait to see how the finished painting looks like! So talented! :>

----------


## sho220

Here's a couple more updated pics of the painting I'm working on...

----------


## chibbi

eek! the eye!
yay!

----------


## Laooda

Amazing job on the face so far!!!!    :Sunny:

----------


## ECLARK

Different Strokes, for Different Folks.  :Salute:  


> well i'm an artist... although i work mostly in glue guns and finger paints

----------


## piranhaking

Looks like its comming along pretty good.  Still cant wait to see the finished product.

----------


## MedusasOwl

WOW, beautiful!  I love the reflection underneath the snake as well, just lovely!  :Sweeet:

----------


## sho220

Couple more updated pics...




Kind of slow going....still working on getting the main areas of color right...also working the reflection and layed down a couple more layers of color to the backgroud...

----------


## sho220

Couple more update pics...



Here's a closeup of the pic above...

----------


## sho220

Started working on the scales in this pic...

----------


## chibbi

wow. that detail is intense. i love to see art being made; evolving through different stages and what not.
keep up the AMAZING work!
 :Smile:

----------


## sho220

The next pics show the start of detailing the head and scales...love doing the detailed stuff  :Smile:  



Here's a closeup of the above pic...It's been slow going over the holidays...hopefully I'll get more time to work on it...

----------


## tigerlily

Wow!  The details are ... just .... WOW!!   :Clap:  

Are you planning on keeping or selling your finished results?

----------


## sho220

> Wow! The details are ... just .... WOW!!  
> 
> Are you planning on keeping or selling your finished results?


Thanks!

I'd definitely sell it if I found a willing buyer.  :Smile:

----------


## adizziedoll

> Thanks!
> 
> I'd definitely sell it if I found a willing buyer.


Haha - i dont think that would be hard.

I cant think of an intense enough word to describe your work - it's out of this world ! (and im hard to impress when it comes to artwork)  I'm in complete awe- wow.

----------


## Sausage

How are you doing the scales? It almost looks like you're using the end of the brush, to scrape the paint, but i wasn't sure. Looks GREAT so far!!!

----------


## Reediculous

> Started working on the scales in this pic...



SHO220---YOU ARE THE REAL DEAL!  GREAT WORK!    :Rock on:   :Sunny:   :Sunny:   :Sunny:   :Rock on:

----------


## Shelby

Wow I wish I knew how to paint. Did you learn on your own or take classes? I can draw but painting just never clicked with me. Not that I've really given it a good try.

Fantastic work.. I love doing the little details too.. albeit with a pencil in my case.  :Smile:

----------


## sho220

> Haha - i dont think that would be hard.
> 
> I cant think of an intense enough word to describe your work - it's out of this world ! (and im hard to impress when it comes to artwork) I'm in complete awe- wow.


I guess I should have included "at the right price..." :Very Happy:  

And thanks for the compliments!  :Smile:

----------


## sho220

> How are you doing the scales? It almost looks like you're using the end of the brush, to scrape the paint, but i wasn't sure. Looks GREAT so far!!!


Thanks...doing details with a size 4/0 spotter...little tiny detail brush...

----------


## sho220

> Wow I wish I knew how to paint. Did you learn on your own or take classes? I can draw but painting just never clicked with me. Not that I've really given it a good try.
> 
> Fantastic work.. I love doing the little details too.. albeit with a pencil in my case.


I kind of just learned on my own...wish I had more time for it, #$^#$&* work keeps getting in the way... :Very Happy:

----------


## PythonFan8

Holy!! Thats a beautiful painting  :eek:!  I want it    :Very Happy: !

----------


## Shelby

> I kind of just learned on my own...wish I had more time for it, #$^#$&* work keeps getting in the way...


Hah.. yeah I hear ya. I hadn't had a real chance to draw anything for months. I just did recently for Christmas gifts, but I can't remember the last time I drew something for me.

----------


## sho220

Couple updated pics...worked a little more on the head and scales...

----------


## Sausage

Man, that painting is coming along! Keep on truckin'!  :Rock on:

----------


## sho220

Worked a little more on the scales on the left side...not too far from being finished...I think  :Confused:

----------


## Schlyne

Looking really good!  This is the kind of painting that if it were to go on the NARBC auction, it'd probably go for over $500.

----------


## adizziedoll

Man, that's *swearing* beautiful.

----------


## Laooda

LOVE, and MAD RESPECT!

----------


## sho220

> Looking really good! This is the kind of painting that if it were to go on the NARBC auction, it'd probably go for over $500.


What's NARBC?

----------


## Schlyne

The North American Reptile Breeder's Conference and trade show.  There's an auction and the benefits of the auction are for PIJAC (pet industry joint advisory council).   PIJAC does quite a bit of lobbying for the pet industry and does a bit for protecting our rights as pet owners.

----------


## sho220

Well...I think it's done...for the most part. I always like to "live" with a painting for at least a couple weeks. I'll hang it up by the computer or in the snake room so I can check it out from time to time. Little things that need to be fixed that aren't apparent now, will eventually become very obvious. Anywho...




Any thoughts on frames? Here's a couple that I think look good. These were done on pictureframes.com. It lets you virtually frame a picture. Pretty cool... :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

The last one.... I like the way the black picks up in the painting!

----------


## chibbi

O.O
wow.
speechless.

and frame-wise, personally i like the first one. because of the coil-like pattern. it very much resembles a snake and i think makes it part of the painting.

 :Smile:

----------


## Sausage

:Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Surprised:  WOWI! That looks great! I like the first frame the most. Congrats on completion of that great painting!

----------


## ECLARK

Doug, love it and we will talk.  :Yes:

----------


## PythonFan8

The first is my choice for frames.

----------


## Aric

> Looking really good! This is the kind of painting that if it were to go on the NARBC auction, it'd probably go for over $500.


Ive seen several paintings at craft shows not anywhere near that good sell for around 5-6 thousand atleast.

Thats simply amazing, my mom used to paint for an art gallery years ago, but hasnt painted in a long time (shes trying to get back into it) and im sure when I show her this thread she will be amazed and want to start again. :Smile:

----------


## tigerlily

Absolutely beautiful.   :Love:   :Clap:   You are extremely talented.  Do you have any plans to do more snake paintings?

I'd also vote for the first frame.  It makes the snake pop more, and draws my immediately to the snake not the frame.

----------


## Reediculous

Amazing!    :Smile:

----------


## sho220

Thanks for all the comments and compliments everyone! I hope everyone enjoyed seeing the progression from start to finish. It was fun...and definitely more challenging than I had expected! Thanks again... :Smile:

----------


## Schlyne

I like the first frame the best.

----------


## borat1

amazing job

----------


## PythonWallace

> A true artist will always work in oils, can not wait to see the finished creation and master piece!


I disagree, Ed. While oils are traditionally used for masterpiece paintings, a true artist can create amazing works in any medium. I've seen a "true artist" do an awesome painting with a sheet of Strathmore, a sharpie marker and tattoo pigment. Some works are just better suited for charcoal, pastel, acrylic, watercolor etc. I agree though that most of the time you can't go wrong with oils.

----------

